# Pretty Peacock pictures....even a solid white one..just for fun!



## foxboysracing (May 8, 2012)

I took a few pictures of a few of my moms peacocks this last weekend. I though I might share. 

I had never seen a solid white peacock before either. Maybe I am infatuated with turtles and tortoises. She is that way with peacocks....

Traditional peacock






Pied Peacock





Solid white Peacock




















Dualing male peacocks





ENJOY!!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2012)

I imagine its pretty noisy around your mom's place.


----------



## Neal (May 8, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I imagine its pretty noisy around your mom's place.



Diddo...I thought my Mockingbird problem was bad, I'd probably go crazy there. 

They are nice looking birdies though.


----------



## foxboysracing (May 8, 2012)

Yep!  

25 or 30 peacocks (in every color), 6 Papillion's, 1 Rottweiler, 3 horses, 60 + chickens, 50 finches and canaries and a partridge in a pear tree..... lol 
(I know for a fact, this is where I get my love of animals from... We owned a pet store for a long time when I was a kid)

At least she has 10 acres for them. I showed up the other day and they were at a friends house still, and it sounded crazy! They yell "HELP"... on a regular basis.

Dawn


----------



## wellington (May 8, 2012)

I can see why she loves them. They are beautiful. I actually seen a white one before, can't remember where. I actually thought it was a different kind of bird duh lol.


----------



## ascott (May 8, 2012)

Very cool....I have a traditional peacock that has adopted me as his regular routine and hangs out here a bit each day....I personally love the calls they do....

Here is a pic of him a month or so ago and one of him a few months ago fence hoping....

Thanks for sharing...the white ones certainly have a different look to them....very cool.


----------



## foxboysracing (May 8, 2012)

ascott said:


> Very cool....I have a traditional peacock that has adopted me as his regular routine and hangs out here a bit each day....I personally love the calls they do....
> 
> Here is a pic of him a month or so ago and one of him a few months ago fence hoping....
> 
> Thanks for sharing...the white ones certainly have a different look to them....very cool.



He is beautiful! He must have just shedded his long feathers for the second picture. I thought it was a female at first, then I went back and reread the post... I am such a dork..


----------



## ascott (May 8, 2012)

Yeah...he just showed up about a year ago and would show up each day to eat the wildlife bird seed...he had a long set of feathers...then he molted (?) And had a few weeks with not fancy pants feathers then they began to grow back in and now whenever he comes up and the stray cats are on my porch he walks over and throws open his feathers to chase off the cat and his feathers are almost five feet high....there are a couple gunea hens that made our property their home as well for the last four or five years...now that is a bird with a crazy racket of a sound...lol..


----------



## foxboysracing (May 8, 2012)

yea.  Sounds good though.. 
Geanea( I know that is spelled wrong...ugh) hens are loud too.... But, it would be fun! 
FYI - Did you know those Geanea(sp) hens kill snakes? That's why a lot of people get them. My mom did for rattlesnakes. But, they are a noisy lot. 

Funny, I only have deer, moles, and field mice that adopt my house as their own..... Peacocks would be much better.


----------



## ascott (May 8, 2012)

Lol....the gophers and squirrels love it here too...however...the neighbor released a couple cats at their house...and so they come over here and the one girl cat has developed a skill for stalking...catching and eating the entire critter....since it is all natural it works for me...I did not know the guneas liked to handle snakes...awesome...I will continue to put water and scratch out for them and the peacock especially knowing that..since we live in the high desert it sounds like a good relationship...thanks...


----------

